# Glitchy App - 403 Forbidden & errors thinking I'm in another city



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

This week the Partner App has been very buggy for me in Edmonton.
First it dropped 3+ rides immediately after accepting with the "Error 403 Forbidden" popping up.
Then the app would log offline randomly and when I tried to log back on it would not allow me saying "I'm not allowed to drive in Winnipeg". peg doesn't have UBER and I live/drive in Edmonton.

I think there was an android update yesterday so hopefully back to normal.
Anyone else having more than normal issues?


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I had the VERY same issues on Sunday here in Dallas, TX! I was so freaking frustrated that I went home!


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Had that issue last Saturday in Baltimore County.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

My app thinks I'm in another time when drivers could make a living at 90 cents a mile.


----------



## johnsda (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes, I'm getting it a couple of times a week gets on Houston. It always happens during a guarantee which makes me ineligible due to my "poor ride request acceptance rate". Once I was able to take a screen shot of the error and send it to them to prove I was accepting all ride requests so they paid me for the guarantee. Most frustrating.


----------



## edbess (Jun 14, 2015)

Wait til you get this error, it is Hell, just pray you never have to see the "relocation error" message, trust me, it will waste your time and UBER WILL HARRAS YOU AND NOT COMPESATE YOU FOR YOUR LOST TIME


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm testing the Android app today and got one ping so far and it gave the 403 Forbidden error. 0 for 1 so far. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

It happened to me on surge. Worst is accepting a ride and the app won't let you go beyond that. I am sure it ****s with your acceptance rating too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

OCBob said:


> It happened to me on surge. Worst is accepting a ride and the app won't let you go beyond that. I am sure it ****s with your acceptance rating too.


How often does this happen? I want to ditch the Uber iPhone app as it's buggy as hell, but it looks like the Android version is just as crap.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

elelegido said:


> How often does this happen? I want to ditch the Uber iPhone app as it's buggy as hell, but it looks like the Android version is just as crap.


It doesn't happen a lot on my Samsung Android but it sure pisses me off when it does!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

OCBob said:


> It doesn't happen a lot on my Samsung Android but it sure pisses me off when it does!


The one and only time it has happened so far was when the app was in the background. Do you think this might have something to do with it?


----------



## timr30017 (Jul 23, 2015)

Same shit just happened to me. I accepted the rider and was 403d right away. made at most $22 this week


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

The same scenario has happened to me on more than one occasion. Not only do you lose revenue due to the down time, your acceptance rating takes a hit. I have emailed Uber about my concerns and in response to my emails I received a ambiguous response. Where is the satisfaction ?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I get the 403 in poor cell reception areas.


----------



## webportal (Aug 19, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> The same scenario has happened to me on more than one occasion. Not only do you lose revenue due to the down time, your acceptance rating takes a hit. I have emailed Uber about my concerns and in response to my emails I received a ambiguous response. Where is the satisfaction ?


Same problem here. You were lucky you got a reply. I never got any reply from them. As a result of their buggy app, I lost approximately 300 bucks on incentives payable to me due to my supposedly "poor acceptance rate". I insisted that I accepted EVERY SINGLE request and asked them to pay me my outstanding incentives. They didn't bother to reply. I am very frustrated that after all my hard work being on the road for approximately 6 hours a day, I'm being paid peanuts no thanks to their stupid app. I hope a competitor comes to my city so that I can dump Uber & join them instead.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I feel your pain !


----------



## popiston (Sep 9, 2015)

webportal said:


> Same problem here. You were lucky you got a reply. I never got any reply from them. As a result of their buggy app, I lost approximately 300 bucks on incentives payable to me due to my supposedly "poor acceptance rate". I insisted that I accepted EVERY SINGLE request and asked them to pay me my outstanding incentives. They didn't bother to reply. I am very frustrated that after all my hard work being on the road for approximately 6 hours a day, I'm being paid peanuts no thanks to their stupid app. I hope a competitor comes to my city so that I can dump Uber & join them instead.


Me too last night, maybe lost the incentive.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

see this thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/403-forbidden-msg.25042/


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

AltaClip said:


> This week the Partner App has been very buggy for me in Edmonton.
> First it dropped 3+ rides immediately after accepting with the "Error 403 Forbidden" popping up.
> Then the app would log offline randomly and when I tried to log back on it would not allow me saying "I'm not allowed to drive in Winnipeg". peg doesn't have UBER and I live/drive in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


I got wrong pickup location just after updating the app.


----------

